# Good Electric Shaver under $70 ?



## Atomic_Chicken (Aug 7, 2005)

*Several electric razor threads merged...*

Greetings!

I hope this question doesn't sound too silly... but I think I've seen crazier things on this forum, so here goes! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

My Braun electric shaver died today, after only 1-1/2 years of use. I am looking to replace it with some other brand/model... I would probably consider Braun again ONLY if it were a GREAT improvement over the loser P.O.S. that just died on me.

My requirements are for a good electric shaver that has a rechargeable battery, I use my shaver traveling a lot and often travel to areas where there is no power... so I can't use a "cord only" model. I would like the battery to last as long as possible, and I would like the shaver to give a quick shave... the Braun that just died seemed to take forever to shave my face most of the time (another reason I am hesitant to buy another Braun).

I had the Braun "microscreen" type blue shaver that looked something like a tapered oval stick of deodorant, I don't know the model number because I destroyed it when I threw the damn thing HARD into a trash can in a rage when it just stopped working all the sudden and wouldn't start up again no matter what I did. In any case, I'm probably not interested in the new one I buy being a Braun anyway, unless there is a VERY good reason and they've made MAJOR improvements.

Thanks in advance, and best wishes!
Bawko


----------



## paulr (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

They all suck. The batteries go dead and you have to either send them in for service, or else take them apart and solder new cells in. If you want a cordless travel shaver, get an AA powered one. They are nice and small, though not very powerful, and they usually don't have pop-up trimmers. I have a Sanyo one that works ok, though I don't use it much. I gave up on rechargeables and got a shaver with a cord that I use at home, and truth to tell, it hasn't been a problem when travelling either, though obviously in places with no power, it would be different.


----------



## drizzle (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I have owned Remingtons and have given a near top of the line Norelco an extended use test (thank you Costco /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ) and none are better than my Braun.

I don't remember seeing any with blue handles so I can't comment on your particular model but mine is about 5 years old and is running fine on the original batteries and I'm just getting around to wanting to change the blades and screen. The batteries maybe don't last quite as long as they used to but I find that I still only recharge it no more often than once a week.

I have used nothing but cordless electric razors for about 30 years now and the main thing I've found is that there is a big difference between the cheap models and the expensive models from every company. I can't say that a new, top model Braun is going to work for you but it's what I will buy when I finally decide to replace mine.

One other tip. I don't use any pre-shave as it tends to gum up the razor IMO, and I clean the shaver regularly.


----------



## DarkWorker (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I really like my panasonic linear and this christmas it will be on its second year of life. I have a beard so I use it trim up the edges. It is waterproof and can be used in the shower. If mine dies I will get another.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

Great thread! I too have used quite a few electric shavers and have never found one that does a very good job compaired to a razor, it's not even close. I have the very course type of stubble that is not easy to shave with an electric so this topic interest me greatly. 

Has anyone found an electric that works really well and does not cost 100 to 150 dollars?


----------



## Mike Painter (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

1976 was the last time I shaved...


----------



## Lurker (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I have always had the best luck with Brauns. I currently use and recommend the Braun Activator. If you don't want that one, then a Panasonic would probably be a good choice.


----------



## freefall8 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I tried a Norelco rechargeable shaver for the 2-week free trial, and sent it back. The thing did not shave as close as a blade.

An electric shaver takes up too much room in my luggage...which cuts down on the number of flashlights I can carry.


----------



## Deanster (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I've had a string of Brauns, Norelco's, etc. over the years, and I currently have both a high-end Braun from a couple years ago, and a blue-handled low-end Braun similar to the one you describe. They shave the same - not worth a big price upgrade, IMHO. 

I'll start by saying that I mostly shave with blades (the Mach3 rocks!), and only shave electric for touch-ups or when traveling, when fully dressed, etc. Blades are better, faster, cleaner, better for my skin, give a longer-lasting shave, etc. Also IMHO, blades are the only choice for primary, but it's good to have an electric for times when the blade isn't appropriate. 

The Brauns are far and away the best of the electrics - better made, better shave, better chargers, etc. Not perfect, but I've tried and returned or gave away high-end Norelcos, Remington, Panasonic, etc., and returned to mid-range Brauns instead. I figure they have an expected life of 3-4 years - if they last longer than that, you're doing great.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

edit


----------



## paulr (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

Brauns shave pretty well but they're purposely put together so there's no way to replace the battery without breaking the shaver, as far as I can tell. The Norelcos have tabbed cells soldered in place, so they're a pain in the neck to change, but at least the razor is held together with screws so you can take it apart and swap out the cells with a soldering iron.


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I have tried Remington and Norelco but decided to stay with the panasonic linnear shaver, it has been with me for more than 4 years now and still works very good, only had to change screens and cutters each year. If it dies I will definetly get another one.

The only drawback on this shaver is cutting the neck area hair, too much pressure on the shaver and you will get tiny cuts and a red neck. a good thing is that it can handle thick beard very well.

Maybe the newer models are better for the neck, but overall the panasonic has been an excelent product.

Did I tell you there is an electric shaver forum?

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/steelbeard1/tell.htm

http://jimelliott.suddenlaunch2.com/

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## Jim Elliott (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

Thanks for the plug. You're all welcome to come to my board and post any questions or comments about electric razors.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

Those that own one of the Panasonic Linear shavers, which one do you have? I always just use a blade, but I've always felt very drawn toward these Panasonics. Almost bought one before....almost. Are they all waterproof? Does the one with the pivoting head actually give a better shave? Is it more or less comfortable to use than the non-pivoting model?


----------



## pradeep1 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

If you are travelling a lot and don't have access to power, why electric. A simple razor and some shaving cream in a tube should suffice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

Great Thread !!

The only electric's I have EVER had that gave a satisfactory shave were the top end Panasonic's - who incidentaly have launched a brand new range which is getting rave reviews 

http://www.lamdash.com/
http://www.shavers.co.uk/shopping.php?product_id=451
http://shop.panasonic.co.uk/icat/shavers

However, I am slowly seeing the benefits of a good old Safety Razor 
Super Quick
Super Close
Super Cheap Blades
Super Quiet 
Super Sexy feeling

http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/...merkur-of-solingen.php?referrer=googleadwords


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

Hi Jim Elliot!

Didn't know you were into lights as well. *Welcome Aboard!!!* Now hurry and burn all your CC because once you start browsing CPF it's going to get expensive really quick! Trust me!  
 
Hey have you personally tried the new panasonic ES-8163 or the Es-9164? What is your take on them?

Thanks!

AlexGT


----------



## bjn70 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I just bought a new Remington "foil" shaver- $29.95 at Walgreens. This is to replace my almost identical shaver that I've had for a long time and has just about worn out.

I'm plenty satisfied with the foil shavers for daily use. They have their limitations- they don't work well if you skip a few days and they sometimes miss stray hairs that don't want to stick out properly. I have an old Norelco rotary that I use for that. Nobody touches my face but me so I don't need a real close shave, if I did I would probably use a blade.

While I was in Walgreen's today buying the shaver, a storm evacuee from New Orleans was in there returning his Remington foil shaver. It appeared that he had not shaved in a week and I told him that the foil shaver would not work for him, he needed something more like the Norelco rotary. I didn't see what they finally chose.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I have a Braun 7526 I believe it is. After shaving with a Mach 3 from Gilette for a few years, I wanted to cross over into electrics to give it a try. 

I got one and when I got home, my brother bought one. I find the weakness to be the shaving arm. I had it with me in Iraq and after a few shaves I found it nice to have a clean shaver with the ability to plug it into the wall if need be or run on battery. The arm broke and I was stuck taping it down for my once/twice a week shaves. 

I had my brother get me an extra base for like $40 and its been working flawlessy for the past 5 months. The arm thing that locks down and complete a circuit is still in tact unlike my other one. Being half way around the world doesn't help. I am sure if I was back in the states I could of got a new one. 

http://www.braun.com/na/products/shavinggrooming/dryshaving/dryshaving/syncrosystem.html

This might be bad since you travel alot and the base is a burden because of the cleaning solution tank. 

I always have my stand by Gilette Mach III blade and shaving gel on hand for long trips. Saves time and money and fustration of a machien breaking down. Plus blades can be bought darn near anywhere, just at a price.


----------



## Jim Elliott (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*



AlexGT said:


> Hi Jim Elliot!
> 
> Didn't know you were into lights as well. *Welcome Aboard!!!* Now hurry and burn all your CC because once you start browsing CPF it's going to get expensive really quick! Trust me!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome. The Panasonic razors are quite popular among the posters at my board. I haven't tried them myself, but several people at my board have. Most are happy with them.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I checked out the electric razor forum...pretty cool, actually. I didn't stay too long, though, only checked a couple of threads. I wonder if people are collecting and modding their razors? People think it's rather unusual when I tell them my hobby is flashlights! I wonder what kind of reaction those guys get? "my hobbies? oh, I'm really into electric razors..."


----------



## paulr (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I have a corded Remington foil shaver with a pop-up trimmer. If I haven't shaved for several days, I take a first pass with the pop-up trimmer and remove as much beard as I can with it. That takes off enough that the foil works without problems on what's left. I had to do the same thing with Norelco, though maybe the Norelco could deal with a little more than the Remington can.


----------



## lahjik (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I had a remington microfoil and then a braun of the same type for quite a while but recently picked up a pretty nice norelco. I like the ease of cleaning (pop the top and run under water) and the LCD tells me how much charge I have left. It seems to be much better "regulated" than the Braun, which used to slow noticeably after a few "turbo" shaves. The slower heads on a microscreen could hurt. 

It is interesting to read about razors, though, as I have never used one. My father always used an electric shaver, and so that is what I ended up with. I know one problem with razors is that I have very sensetive skin and so have to be very careful with shaving gels/creams/etc. as they tend to make me break out.


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

I've had good luck with Norelco, as long as I change the blades every year or so. They tend to not cut so close when they are a couple years old. I've been using mine almost daily for five years I think.


----------



## mrandychen (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*

Braun 8585 Activator

I've been shaving with a razor and I moved to the electric because the razor was irritating my skin. I like it a lot. It's plenty close and if I need to get closer, I'll just use a razor. But for everyday use, it's very handy.


----------



## Lebkuecher (Jan 16, 2006)

*Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

It’s that time again to buy a electric razor and I don’t want to spend a arm and leg but I want something that will last and most importantly do a good job. The one I have now is a cheap Norelco and I’ve never been happy with it plus it seems to take forever. 

If you use a electric razor what do you have and are you happy with it? Also where is the best place to buy one?


----------



## joecandlepower (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

Heres a pretty good forum to learn about whats hot and whats not in the electric razor world.
http://jimelliott.suddenlaunch2.com/

I usually end up getting one of the cheaper norelcos and when the blades get dull, I buy another cheap one.
Its less costly than buying new blades and they are just as good, but without the bells and whistles.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

I've had a Braun for 15 years. There's also the Panasonic Wet/Dry line that I've been using for some 12 years now. There is different models to choose from and the two mentioned are among the best that I ever had. Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## cyberhobo (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

Braun, available at Walmart. No other electric cuts closer, smoother or faster. You'll pay between $85.00 and $120.00 but the quality and performance are excellent.


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

I buy the cheap Remington foil razors. They seem to have very good battery life until they start to get real old, they are quick to use, and give a pretty close shave.

I find that the foil type works best if you shave every day, and if your beard is well behaved. The foil has problems picking up the individual hairs if they tend to lay down and not stick up straight, or if you haven't shaved for several days. I have a cheap Norelco rotary that I use occasionally for the difficult hairs and for the rare occasion when I haven't shaved for several days. I have a partial beard so if the rest doesn't get shaved for a day or 2 it isn't as obvious as if I was completely clean-shaven. For general use the rotary type seems to take longer to use, and doesn't shave as close. I've never been brave enough to spend 5 times as much for the Braun or Panasonic. For the same amount of money I can buy enough Remington's to last 25 years and not have to worry so much about replacing batteries and so forth.


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

I got a panasonic ES8163 with the curved foils it shaves pretty darn good, I love it. check out the forum tell mr steel beard for reviews of diffrent razors.

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## drizzle (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

I recommend the Braun 7000 series. I've had one for several years and just replaced the blade/foil set.

You can find deals on certain models from time to time. In this series, more money just gets you more bells and whistles. I don't have the liquid based cleaning stand and I don't miss it. The one thing I would like that mine doesn't have is a battery level indicator. I know it needs charging when it slows down. 

I don't plug it into the charger every day, I only recharge it when it needs it and I think that is why the batteries have lasted so long. I still get somewhere around 2 weeks between charges; maybe more.

Added: Also if it does slow down and you aren't done shaving you can plug it in and use it immediately.


----------



## Reptilezs (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

currently using a remington r 845 http://www.remington-products.com/mensshavers/rs_r-845.htm bought it in late aug of 05 for 30 bucks at sears. battery life is good, i charge it 1-2 times a month. shaves pretty well i guess. you have to develop your own technique to get a decent shave with it. it will never cut as close as a razor but that is a given.


----------



## geepondy (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

I guess it really depends on your face. Before buying my last razor, I too read Mr. Steel Beard's user reviews. It seems like there are lovers and haters for both the foil and rotary types. I have tried both and the foil does cut closer but the rotary covers a lot more ground. I have yet to find a electric razor that will cut my neck hair. I always have to touch it up with a blade.


----------



## Lebkuecher (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

Thanks for the input everyone, and your recommendation for the site Joecandlepower. After doing some reading on the site I decided to order the Braun 7526 Syncro Smart Logic Shaver. Amazon has them now for $49.00 which blows away everyone else by at least $70.00 if not a lot more (Prices range from $119.00 to $139.00) . They are Factory Reconditioned and they don’t come with the cradle but after reading some reviews on Amazon it doesn’t appear to matter that much. The main thing is that that have the same warranty. The CPF is a great place when you need a little help - you guys rock!!!


----------



## CLHC (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

Well there you go! Certainly can't go wrong with the Braun shavers. They're excellent. And like I mentioned above, I had one for 15 years!


----------



## AngelEyes (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

How come no one mentioned the Philishave (by Philips). Are they not as good? (Curious)


----------



## Reptilezs (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

philips shavers are the same as norelco shavers in the US i believe


----------



## chmsam (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

My stepson likes his Braun. It's his second in about six years from his mother and me. Seems to have nice features and to work well.

I'm thinking about actually getting a Dovo for myself, though. Some things get a little tougher with age.


----------



## Trashman (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

There was similar thread about this last year and in there was a link to an electric shaver forum (which I am unable to locate). I checked out that forum and it seemed that one of the newer Panasonic linear shavers was at the top of the line.


----------



## paulr (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

Send your Norelco in for service. It's not that expensive, and they replace the blades and batteries. You can also replace the batteries yourself with a soldering iron.

I got sick of the batteries in cordless shavers crapping out so now I use a plug-in shaver. I'd expected that to be a big pain but it's really not much of a bother, and I never have to worry about whether it's charged. If there's an outage, I can go grizzled, I don't mind.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

How about a good ole fashion straight edge razor?


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

The best time to get a deal on electric razors is usually the week before father's day every year. But if you need one right away, it would be a great time to pick up a Shaveman for $4.84 at Wal-Mart. Takes AAs, and it would still make a great spare or travel shaver after you get the Braun.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

Braun is still my favorite shaver. I don't use the fancy ones, just the midrange corded units. Panasonic was good, Hitachi was OK, haven't liked Remington, never tried Norelco, the '50s Ronsons were some of my favorites (still have two), never liked the '50s Sunbeams.


----------



## Lebkuecher (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

Just got home from work and the Braun 7526 Shaver is here. 

First impression is that this is a real nice shaver, as I posted earlier I bought this from Amazon as a factory referb for $49.00 plus shipping and it looks brand new. Feels real nice in the hand and appears to shave very close. As a referb it dose not come with the cleaning base but it comes with a two year warranty. Not sure how much I would use the base anyway so not a big deal to me. It also has a two year warranty.

Anyway thanks for the input guys!!!


----------



## alberto (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations on a rechargeable Electric Razor*

I've recently started using the Panasonic linear wet/dry (there are a number of different models). Mine has the NiMh battery and works great, but the newer li-poly battery models are supposed to be better.


----------



## cobb (Apr 2, 2006)

*Any electric razor advice?*

I ve tried to shave off and on as required the past 10 or so years, but I have problems where my face breaks out in red bumps or the razor doesnt catch everything and leaves a patch or so. 

Of all the bladed razors, I seem to end back with the single blade deal and the shaving foam. Seems to catch everything.

Ive tried a few electrics too. The rotatory style, regular hair clippers, rectanger style from panasonic and the foils style ones. The rotatory ones seem to require a lot of face time to get every place, but they can cause my face and neck to glow red afterwards. 

The foil types dont do too much to irritate my face, but dont get everywhere either. Some patches it will not cut. The hair clipper ones get everything, but its got a limit to how short it will cut everything. I use that for my neck now at my current job, no one seems to mind. 

The one I like best is one my dad has from panasonic thats a big heavy square one. Not only does it remove all the hair on your face, but also a few thousanths of the skin on your face. 

Anyway, looking or inquiring about something to use daily incase for a new job that gives a close shave without much irritation or takes much time. I was thinking about those that "wash" the shaving head in some fluid and the wet/dry panasonics Ive seen on a few websites. 

Right now I just trim my face to a 1/4 and use the bare trimmer to shave my jar line and neck.


----------



## cyberhobo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Any electric razor advice?*

BRAUN FreeGlider


----------



## Sigman (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Any electric razor advice?*

Since this has been brought up before and I was able to use the "Search" feature to find these other links...I can't see starting another thread on this subject...

Therefore I'll close this one and merge ALL of them into one...guess that helps to clean up the halls a little!


----------



## cobb (Apr 8, 2006)

*Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

Whats a good one for tuff beards with faces that likes to break out? Are the rotary vs square ones? Wet vs dry? What about those that "wash" the razon in a bath between shaves? We talking about 30 bucks or 179?

Ive tried the rotary ones a few years ago and my face would break out. I liked the square ones better, but they always mis a patch. Never tried the one with the goo, if they still make it.

Otherwise, I just grew a beard and trim it monthly. Every now and then I use a regular bladed razor with the whip cream.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

The ones that worked best for me are the ones that have the lotion and stuff in it. I use one every now and again to suppliment my razor..


----------



## RA40 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

Might see a dermatologist about this and see what info they may provide. It may not be a razor but skin product used following or in the process of shaving. 

I've liked the Braun's and Iam urrently using a Braun Syncro 7680.


----------



## wiredgargoyle (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

I tend to get alot of ingrown hairs under my chin/neck area. I also get alot of shaving rashes and breakouts. I haven't eliminated the problem yet but I am trying new things as suggested by various manpeoples and websites.

What seems to work:

A really good exfoliator/facial cleanser focusing around the problem areas. This will remove dead skin and make sure as much of the facial hair is shaveable as possible.

A shaving oil that works with electric razors, avoid ones with various alcohols of you can.

If you can, use a bladed razor rather than electric. The Mach 3/Fusion family seems to work best for me, with a name brand cream/gel with Aloe/Vitamin E.

Apply cold water to your face after shaving to close pores.

Moisturize after shaving.

There is a growing market lately in Men's skincare products. Loreal, Neutrogena, etc. are producing products geared to men. I'd recommend avoiding anything with scents/perfumes, the non-smelly stuff is better. Natural ingredients and vitamins are good. Talk to the drugstore staff, the women who work in the beauty department will help.


----------



## jar3ds (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

tagged


----------



## joecandlepower (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

I've been using the Norelco rotaries for a couple years now. No more shaving creme or cuts.
Also the cheaper one are usually just as good as the more expensive ones, only without all the bells and whistles.
You'll just have to remember that it takes a while to get used to an electric razor. Three to four weeks usually.


----------



## James S (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

For me personally the foil type is MUCH better than the rotary kind as far as irritating my skin. i've got one of those braun ones that snap into the charger cleaner and I couldn't be happier with it. I've had it for over 2 years now and am only on my second blade. It works great!

I had 2 different rotaries before I got this foil and they both chewed the heck out of my neck. But we've had the discussion of different razors around here before and others will tell you the exact opposite


----------



## cobb (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

My doc suggested growing a 1/4 inch beard to deal with the break out problem. 

Ive pretty much stuck to that plan. Just shaving the forest several times a year with the creme. Its just messy to do the creme and blade and it looks convient to just buzz, buzz, buzz rub the electric around your face and go. Maybe leave it in the car and use it before going into work? 

I too have found the "foils" or square ones work best for me irritation wise, but just gets me when they miss a patch. 

Just trying to plan ahead as things are coming together in my life as far as getting a license to drive, wanting to work two jobs to finally get out of being broke or debt free with no savings. Would love to own a few flashlights most here own from the start.


----------



## joecandlepower (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

Unfortunately its a trial and error sort of thing. But if you have had better luck with the foils you should stay that route.
Heres a good forum on electric razors where the posters are very helpful. They can help you find the best for your needs.
http://jimelliott.suddenlaunch2.com/


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

I have yet to find an electric razor that shaves as closely as a blade razor. All the ones I've tried left enough stubble, that going over my face again with my Atra Plus provided a smoother face.


----------



## Mike Painter (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

I can't remember the name of the writer who's little boy asked why he shaved. When he could not come up with an answer, he stopped.
Except for a year or so in 1975, I have not shaved since 1971.
When I did it was in the shower with a blade after washing, then reapplying soap again.


----------



## 22HERTZ (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Good Electric Razors for sensitive faces?*

I tried the most most expensive Norelco I could get at Wal-mart, and it sucked. I gave it 6 weeks (they suggest 4 I think) to get use to it.
I returned it and went back to razors...the only way to go.

The way I found to shave without razor burn is first I have to let my hair grow atleast one day between shaves (as in shave Monday morning, Tuesday dont shave at all, Wednesday morning shave again). After it grows out a bit it seems to get softer.

I always shave after showering first...I read somewhere washing the grease off your face before shaving allows the shaving creme to penetrate the skin deeper or something, and the hot water softens up the hair.
Shave gently. I rense, apply more creme and repeat several times before getting a good shave (needing less repeats the longer my hair grows out) 

I like the creme shaving creams with aloe...the gels suck for me
I highly recommend the Gillette Mach3 Turbo...works great


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jun 14, 2006)

*Recommendations needed for a electric shaver.*

Today was the last straw. I needed to shave and, for some reason, my facial hair has become very coarse and hard to shave on the first pass.

I've never owned or used an electric shaver (been using a blade for 45 years) and I'm pretty tired of it.

Can anyone vouch for a good electric shaver that can be immersed in water for cleaning? I'm not concerned about the price.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations needed for a electric shaver.*

Greetings! Check this link out and Enjoy!

_(Moderator note: *Thank you* for the link - I've merged a newer thread with it.)_

For water immersable electric shavers—Panasonic Wet/Dry, especially the Vortex!


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations needed for a electric shaver.*

I used several and settled for a panasonic ES8163 ProCurve, gives close shaves wet or dry. It's a breeze to clean, and can handle thick beards.

There is an electric shaver forum!

http://jimelliott.suddenlaunch2.com/index.cgi


----------



## Blindspot (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations needed for a electric shaver.*

I suggest hard shaving soap, a badger brush from John Bull (http://www.cambridgechemists.com/c-20-shaving-brushes.aspx, and a straight razor, though I understand if you use a Gilette four or five or six bladed thing.


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations needed for a electric shaver.*

If your beard is like mine (the hairs grow at all different angles) then you'll probably want one of those floating three-head deals.

I have a Braun 7500 (straight foil head type) and it's not ideal for my beard type. But I already spent $150 on it so I'm stuck with it for the next four years.


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations needed for a electric shaver.*

I should have realized that there is an electric shaver forum... LOL.

After going there, it appears to be more work than I want to do. Maybe I should keep on shaving with a blade (BIC Metal, my fav). No maintenance, low cost, very little to store besides the blades and a can of shaving cream.

Since everyone's beard is different, what works for one person can be totally wrong for another.

I'm going to have to sleep on it. Since I don't need to shave tomorrow, I'll pour over the forums and see if Consumer Reports has done some studies too.

Thanks for everyone's input. I'll let you know what I decide.


----------



## Sigman (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Recommendations needed for a electric shaver.*

Bumped after merging Marty's thread...


----------



## cobb (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Several electric razor threads merged...*

I think the panasonic looks nice, the wet dry model, but could only find them online. I bought a 100 buck remmington model that uses a cleaning cradle to recharge and clean it. I find if I use it two days in a row without cleaning it, I break out. When I use it, there are spots it does not hit and need a bladed razor. 

So, if I decided to shave and stay clean shaven, I ned to use it daily. If I only shave before an interview, I need to use a blade first. ALso dry blade, the cream seems to clog up the razor.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Several electric razor threads merged...*

I have the Panasonic Wet/Dry versions, they're about 10 years old now and still running. I also have the Braun for close to years! But I can't seem to find the "foil" for it around anywhere.

Both are Great shavers in their right. :thumbsup:


----------



## binky (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Several electric razor threads merged...*

The 7000-series Braun are probably cheap right now because I bet Braun is phasing those out for the 8000 series.

I've been using an 8595 for a couple years and it has been great. I never thought I'd actually like or use the cleaning thingy but it really does do a great job and isn't as futsy as I thought it'd be (though nearly every other time my cleaning ladies come they tip the thing, the alcohol runs out and I need to replace the $5.00 alcohol cleaning cartridge). 

It's the redesigned screen that seems to be the best part about it since it's way more open than the regular-patterned holes ones from the past. Strange how something so basic can make a big difference.

In January I bought one for my dad from shavers.com (where I got mine) and he really likes it. Glad about that because he's got a heavy italian beard but mine's more whispy blond & not so full (I could never grow a full beard, I bet).

The battery charger is smart and in the unit. I think the 8585 and 8595 have the same smarts/dumbs, but the 8595 has an LCD to show status more clearly.

I haven't stressed the battery because I don't travel much any more. Sorry I can't offer anything useful on that pretty important aspect except that it does indeed look like you'd have to break the thing to get to the battery just like with the 5000-series I had earlier.


----------



## Mednanu (Oct 22, 2006)

I figured that I'd draw on all of our collective experience here at CPF and ask your advice on buying a good electric shaver for under $70. I've got one of those really tough beards, so many electrics don't work too well for me but I truly desire the convenience of an electric that never gets dull and doesn't need to be replaced almost every shave like a blade does. Got any good recommendations for me out there ?

Thanks in advance gang !


----------



## paulr (Oct 22, 2006)

I think the simplest approach is get a Wahl or similar trimmer, and whack your beard down as close as possible with it (you can get pretty close, just not as close as shaving). Once your beard is short, you can probably shave it more easily.

I guess I don't have an ultra-tough beard but it's seemed to me that Norelco shavers meet less resistance than foil shavers.

The main thing I've hated is the internal battery scam--most cordless shavers have permanently installed nicads or nimh cells and the mfgr hopes you'll throw away the whole shaver when the cells crap out. With some Norelcos I've managed to replace the cells by soldering in new ones, but with other shavers this is much more difficult. Eventually I said screw it and gave up on cordless. I have a plug-in corded shaver now (Remington, not bad, not great) and I'm delighted to be free from messing with recharging, having the shaver crap out when I'm half done shaving, etc. I'm not worried about shaving in blackouts but I have a cheap AA-powered shaver just in case, and probably a few disposable twin-blade razors around here somewhere.


----------



## Sigman (Oct 22, 2006)

Merged a couple more electric razor threads...


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 22, 2006)

I used a Norelco in the 90's for 9 years, on the same Ni-Cd battery pack. Once I pretty much smoked the thing, I tried a Braun and trashed the foil (and my face) after 2 months. Went back to blades for a few years and tried the Panasonic foil shaver for 6 months a few years back. 

I guess my beard is much thicker now and electric shavers take a ton of time to get a close shave. Went back to blades and have been using them since. I change the blade once a week and life is good. 

Anyone wax their face?


----------



## HighLight (Oct 22, 2006)

I've just purchased the new PhiliShaveXL (Norelco). It now has a Lithium Ion battery so it charges fast and the battery lasts about a month. I know a lot of people here don't like the rotary shavers but for me I love the new Philishave and I can highly reccomend it but due to your skin type and sensitivity YMMV. Oh yes this shaver can be immersed under hot running water to clean. Take care.


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 22, 2006)

..in the middle of Norelco shavers list at amazon.com -- 

The Satanic Verses (Bestselling Backlist) by Salman Rushdie (Paperback - Dec 2000)
Books: See all 39 items
Buy new: *$16.00 $10.88 * In Stock 
Used & new from $5.85
Excerpt - page 538: "... know which side of a Philishave is the business end.'

:shrug:


----------



## alaskawolf (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.shaveeverywhere.com/
has any one used one of these? its a good site


----------



## Biker Bear (Oct 22, 2006)

Yuck. As anyone can tell from looking at my avatar pic, it's been a LONG time since I scraped my face with a sharp metal fragment, whether motorized or not - and I like it that way.

I got a lot of nasty ingrown hairs on my neck as a teenager, and the dermatologist I was seeing for my acne recommended that I simply grow a beard.  Graduated High School with a full beard and have had one ever since.

For those of you who are intrigued by the idea - have a look at The Beard Community Bulletin Board. I freely admit I don't understand men who've NEVER grown a beard - and even less so any man who shaves stuff below the neck!


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2006)

I used a Norelco for about 7-8 years till it wouldn't charge anymore, then my wife bought me a new model, which I have been very happy with so far. 

I tried Remingtons when I was in the service, and it was like hanging on while the shaver pulled. OW!


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Best Rechargeable Electric Shaver?*



paulr said:


> Brauns shave pretty well but they're purposely put together so there's no way to replace the battery without breaking the shaver, as far as I can tell.


Just managed to change the cells in all my 4000 series Brauns, my favorite. Those were the ones that cost $20 while the replacement foil and cutter block are $22, so I just kept buying a whole new razor every time I needed a new foil, and now have quite a collection! I guess they've wised up because their cheap ones have been $40 for years now and are pretty crappy (the 4000 used the same foils as the then top of the line models). There are simply two pozidriv screws under caps on the base and then a coin twisted in the plug receptacle pops the case apart (sorry no pictures).

The factory cells were green shrinkwrapped NiMH AAs and marked -HR- (Sanyos?) one in each shaver and all 6+ years old by now. I know the charger is dumb and will cook cells because I left the last good one charging all of the time near the end of it's life, so should probably have soldered in NiCds instead of Eneloops. I'll just have to see how long it takes the cell to get hot and then use a timer on the cord.

I guess $22 for foils isn't too bad considering a comparable new shaver is $80 and I really like these. But has anybody used the new Braun foils with Gillette technology, and can you report how well they work compared to the traditional Braun foils before I go order a bunch?


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 23, 2006)

I guess it is a matter of taste.


----------

